# Cobia fishing need help with fuel



## Ain't scared (Sep 2, 2011)

*Cobia fishing need help with fuel or will help Pensacola*

Bubba Davis ( ain't scared ) 25' mako tower and crows nest above the tower. 3-4 up top, going 1to4s )if I got fuel $$$$ from now To whenever call bubba 850-637-7765


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey man, i saw ya'll out there! Catch'em up!!


----------



## Ain't scared (Sep 2, 2011)

Maybe friday-saturday


----------



## Lucky Pink Bucket (Jun 24, 2010)

Where do you launch from?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm available on Wednesdays, Sundays, and after 2pm on Saturdays.


----------

